# Поясните, пожалуйста, результаты рентгенографии



## elka (22 Июл 2009)

Здравствуйте! 
Была сделана рентгенография позвоночника. Вот результаты: 

_Рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника в 2-х проекциях с функциональными пробами на разгибание и сгибание._​Выпрямлен физиологический лордоз, при сгибании выявляется оскальзывание кпереди с появлением небольшой
ступенеобразной деформации спинномозгового канала на уровнях CIII-V, при разгибании деформация исчезает. Снижена
высота м/п дисков в ПДС CIV-VI. 
*Заключение: Остеохондроз CIII-VI с нестабильностью CIII, IV*. 

_Рентгенография
грудного и поясничного отделов позвоночника в двух проекциях. _​*Кифосколиоз грудного отдела позвоночника IIстепени*: 
– Левосторонний сколиоз CVII-ThV верхнегрудного отдела с вершиной на ThIII, с углом наклона 14* без торсии позвонков, с наличием длинной контрдуги ThV-LII с углом наклона 10* с вершиной на ThX-XI без торсии позвонков. 
– Гиперкифоз с вершиной на ThVII-VIII, с углом 32*. 
*Дистрофические изменения ГОП в виде распространённого стеохондроза, грыжи Шморля ThIX, рёберно-поперечного артроза. *

*Аномалия развития ПОП – наличие LVI переходного позвонка, аномалия тропизма LVI-SI. 
Левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела II степени с вершиной на LIV с углом*наклона 16* и с торсией LI-IV влево I степени. Гиперлордоз ПОП – компенсаторный кифотической деформации ГОП.
Снижена высота м/п дисков в ПДС LV-SI – *остеохондроз LV-SI. *

Деструктивных изменений и дислокации позвонков не выявлено.

Поясните, пожалуйста, насколько это серьезно. 
Заранее большое спасибо!


----------



## Ell (28 Июл 2009)

А беспокоит-то что??


----------



## elka (28 Июл 2009)

Беспокоят боли в правом подреберье после нагрузок типа погладить, почистить картошку и т.п. Боли и щелканье в грудном отделе позвоночника. Периодические боли в шее. Боли в области крестца, в основном в положении лежа на животе. Нарушение чувствительности больших пальцев ног и левой голени.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Сен 2009)

elka написал(а):


> *Аномалия развития ПОП – наличие LVI переходного позвонка, аномалия тропизма LVI-SI.
> Левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела II степени с вершиной на LIV с углом*наклона 16* и с торсией LI-IV влево I степени. Гиперлордоз ПОП – компенсаторный кифотической деформации ГОП.
> Снижена высота м/п дисков в ПДС LV-SI – *остеохондроз LV-SI. *
> 
> ...



Врожденные особенности вашего позвоночника, обусловленные наличием дополнительного поясничного позвонка (у вас их 6 штук, тогда как в норме должно быть 5) и нарушение тропизма в сегменте L6-S1 (врожденная аномалия пространственной ориентации плоскости суставных отростков нижнем сегменте, часто наблюдается при добавочном позвонке)  не позволяют вам спокойно переносить статические нагрузки.


----------



## elka (6 Сен 2009)

Спасибо за пояснения!
А что можно предпринять, чтобы все это доставляло как можно меньше беспокойствия?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2009)

elka написал(а):


> Спасибо за пояснения!
> А что можно предпринять, чтобы все это доставляло как можно меньше беспокойствия?



Не подымать тяжести, зарядка, бассейн, не сидеть длительно за столом и т.д.


----------

